# Nubian Milking Question



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

For everyone that has Nubians... Question...

About how much per milking do you get out of your does? I just had some people here to look at the rabbitry who have Nubians and they were over the moon about the QUART they are getting a day. That doesn't seem like very much for Nubian in peak production time? She kidded about a month ago and they milk her once a day.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's not much at all for a standard size nubian... my standard lamancha was giving me a gallon per milking..and she's only two


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If it's just been a month since she kidded, AND her kids are with her, getting a quart from her is good...just means the kids are eating the rest.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know... I didn't ask details. They were boasting about her milk production. And they bashed my "pygmy" goats. "Obviously", they aren't good for anything. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well even my lamancha milked over a half gallon while feeding her kids, but IMO these people sound like dunderheads


----------



## cbartram (May 30, 2010)

:chin: I have a nubian FF and she's giving me about 8 lbs a day. This is my first nubian so not sure. My kinders gave about 5 -6 lbs a day as FF but are now tapering off to about 3/4 per day each at a year out since freshening. I am glad that everyone is posting. I personally have no clue but see online some figures out of champions and think, "what are they feeding them" and "can I hook up a hose?" :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Shell....when your girls freshen, you can do your own boasting, my pygmy/ nigi cross does were giving me no less that 1 1/2 quarts a day and my PB nigi gives me just a 1/3 cup Under 2 quarts a day. Oh.....and guess what? The mini girls don't need as much feed/hay to get those amounts as a full size would :wink: 


Regardless, I have to agree with SDK....they must be "dunderheads" to be boasting about the quart they get from their nubian .... because you could get that amount plus from just one of your mini girls!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

^ I was thinking the same thing. I almost choked when they said a single quart.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My Nubians give me between a gallon and a gallon and a half a day! There are several factors that can play in how much milk a goat gives: breeding/genetics, quality and quantity of feed, stress are the biggest ones.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

My nubian gives just over a qt a day (FF) and if she was costing $ to feed and was any more trouble, I'd send her bye-bye. As it is, the amusement factor is usually worth the bother.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

CrossCreekTX said: "the amusement factor is usually worth the bother" -- spoken like a true goat lover!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

My nubian doe Gracie is a 2nd freshner and she is in her 9th month of production and I'm getting 3/4 of a gallon from her still milking her twice a day.She is a very petite nubian with a very nice well attached udder.When she had her twin bucklings on her I was getting a quart a day and when milking her once a day.To me they aren't the highest producers but do just fine for us


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

When I got my Nubian she was in milk and I was new to milking, so I am pretty sure she never reached her highest potential with me.

She gave me about a quart a day up until I dried her off in February.

This was plenty for us (I have dairy goats just for the family). I am hoping next time we freshen her she will produce more and I will be able to get it out of her


----------

